# DE Blastocyst transfers - which European clinics?



## amies (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am very very keen to only transfer one embryo and know that my best chances of success are with a good lab doing blastocyst transfers. As we need ED and want Northern European looks, light skin, blue eyes, fair, we are looking at Poland, Russia and Moscow - but wonder if any one has any details that they can share of places they have been that only do/prefer to do/ blastocyst transfers on day 5?
Love to all
amies


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Altra Vita can arrange this if you require it.

They prefer 2 embies on day 3 but will do day 5 blasts if you ask.


----------



## amies (Apr 19, 2005)

dear alanelaine, thank you for that and huge bundles of good luck with the transfer this month...what made you choose them in the end I wonder? Was the donors?


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Slovenia do blast transfers too - and they have a higher national success rate than the UK - but then so do most places!


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Not feeling too positive I'm afraid; it's a hard time waiting.

We chose AV because Alan has business in Eastern Europe and is not at all phobic about the facilities of former Soviet states.  Indeed most facilities were over-provided with subsidy and this has led to better facilities than in the West in many cases.

We also liked being able to pick a donor and the fact that there was no waiting list.  We first e-mailed in earnest in May and had EC in the first week in June.

All staff were polite and Olga's English is extremely good.

Highly recommended; we'll just wait to see how things go this 2ww.


----------



## amies (Apr 19, 2005)

Dear alanelaine, yes it's a long road, but like all roads it does eventually lead somewhere - to risk sounding a bit cliched. I'll certainly be thinking positive thoughts for you as I know all the other girls will be too x

Dear Longbaygirl - I don't know about the clinic in Slovenia - I wonder if you have any more details/contacts/ anecdotal stuff...is it somewhere others have been? have you been? Many thanks for the tip x


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Sorry - they do blasts, but not DE, only with your own eggs - apologies.


----------

